# the Magical Board...a Revolutionary therapy against Depression



## hihoum (Aug 22, 2009)

the "daily Mood log" is the basic technique in "cognitive reconstruction" or what's called *"cognitive therapy"*...this technique is very simple, though, extremely effective. according to researches, using this technique on a daily basis, would make your depression vanish in a matter of 4-6 weeks, especially in mild to moderate depression -not suicidal-. it's important to understand that cognitive therapy embodies wide range of technqiues and methods,though, this technique is the most important and effective part of cognitive therapy. don't be foolished by it's simplificity. it's the new revolutionary therapy for depression that changed millions of lives. 
here's is a sample of this magical board

Instructions:
1. identify the situation that triggers the negative emotions (what caused my negative emotions)
2. identify your emotions, (how am i feeling now?)
3. identify the negative thoughts (what am i telling my self, and is making me feel depressed)
4. write down the rational response (what's a more logical way in considering the situation?) be careful, the response must be believable and logical, avoid statements like: (I'm feling terrefic, i'm very confident..ect)
5. re-rate your outcom, how am i feeling right now?

persistance is the key, you'll experience considerable mood lift after a while of using this technique, the real benefit can be achieved in 4-6 weeks, and the positive outcom could be maintained for years.  Good luck


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I saw "mood log" and I was expecting something like a mood ring, except in log form.








But keeping track of moods, thoughts, and reactions can be very helpful.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks, that's a great summary of one david burns book i read, from what i remember. the problem with that book is it was 200 pages or so, when all you need is one page with that information on it!



hihoum said:


> don't be foolished by it's simplificity.


i have to say, that is some awesome english mangling, lol.

simplificity is my new favorite word.


----------



## mm222 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Simplificty = wow*



LostPancake said:


> thanks, that's a great summary of one david burns book i read, from what i remember. the problem with that book is it was 200 pages or so, when all you need is one page with that information on it!
> 
> i have to say, that is some awesome english mangling, lol.
> 
> simplificity is my new favorite word.


...hahaha... Mine too! I had to re-read that one over, and it tied up my 'inner tounge' if you will. Wow, that sounds uber intelligent :teeth
Is it even in the dictionary??? if not, who F'n cares, it should be!

Sound it out as if you were a British Scholarly type...you know, with a white moustache and pipe cigar...lol


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I have heard of that technique for years, now. I don't think it's that effective


----------

